# My days with Candy and Vrisk



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

15.3.2011 (yesterday): Rode Candy. I tried to ride as well as I could. My muscels are killing me today :lol: There is a lot of work to do. 
Vriski was lunged. In the beggining he decided to be good. It lasted for two minutes, though. :-| Then he started to protest, didn't want to walk anymore, he was turning in my direction, etc. When we came to the trot: disaster! Backing up, rearing, doing that mad grimaces... But I won. Our fight lasted at least five minutes (constantly rearing, standing up on his hind legs), after that he decided to stop suddenly. He started troting in the right direction, without stoping. I called him after few circels, turned him around, again no problems to trot. The most interesting thing is that when he is protesting the most, being sooo mad, if I stop (I had to, because the lunge got between his legs and I had to fix it), he is angel in the moment, looking what I want, if he should give me his hoof or back up. No bitting (also something new in last month) 
Candy and Parelli 7 games: finally understands that a rope won't bite her (she isn't afraid of it, she doesn't care if I'm throwing it on her, but if I smack the rope loudly on the floor, Candy panicks.) Well she stopped panicking yesterday and I was doing it for so long she didn't even move an ear. Also succeeded to touch her udder, without her tensing.

It's raining today  I hope it'll stop, so I can spend the rest of the day with them, not just half an hour.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

16.3.2011: it stopped raining, but it was veeeeery windy, so no riding. I lunged Vrisk for 5 minutes and he was super good 
Candy let me to put my hand on her udder and stay. Really big progress! Also good with rope.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

17.3.2011: I rode Candy, trying to do my best. My legs hurt me later  I really don't remember much, since it was 3 days ago... I lunged Vrisk, he was good, but once he just pulled me away. He is such a bull sometimes, 100times stronger than Candy, although she is holsteiner and he a pony 

18.3.2011: My cousin Laura came, she rode, and in the middle I rode for 10 minutes, just to make sure Candy will be good in trot (Laura fell of 3 years ago, broke her arm and she had to go to operation, so her mom didn't let her ride till now.) Well in the end Laura was riding bareback, just walking and I lead her. Candy was lazy then, and there were some people walking 100meters away and she didn't stop watching them. When I turn her in the other direction, she turned really quickly, so she wouldn't miss one look at those people and Laura fell off. Again. She really doesn't have luck, and she is way too brave... Lunged Vriski, went good  

19.3.2011: I lunged Vrisk again, but I guess I overdid it. He's not used to work, and he must be tired. He was lazy, moving sloowly and stoping every few steps when troting. I whipped him once, he was better for some time then, but he went in the same mood in few minutes. Played with Candy and it seems she is good with me touching her udder now. Also with rope playing. I started with a whip now. She isn't afraid when I'm touching her with it, but if I'm making sounds with whip she is terrified 

20.3.2011: Laura and Marcel (sort of her brother) rode in walk, then I rode. My riding is improved by 0,000001%  At least my legs don't hurt so much. But they do, anyway xD


----------



## Tennille (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck! I am in the process of training my mare too!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Tenille! Good luck to you too!

21.3.2011: I rode Candy (50minutes), we went for a 10 minutes walk, then came back home and ride in orchard. I'm automatic now in saying "heels down" to myself, I just need to do it subconcious. I know once, few years ago, it was automatic. When I sat on the horse my heels were down and it stayed like that for the whole hour. 
I didn't do anything with Vrisk, because I was out of time. :S


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

22.3.2011: Didn't do anything but dewormed them  **** History test tomorrow :S


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

23.3.2011: Lunged Vrisk. He was giving me a hard time in one direction (in the one that is usually perfect, because I'm holding the whip in my right hand, then). When we were troting, he stopped in the same place every single circle. :S He stops that way that he is facing me. So first few times I went to him and give him a push. That is probably why he continued doing it. He realized I need time to get to him, and then he goes walking, and only then troting. And then we're at the same place in circle, so he can stop again. I whiped him. It didn't help. Next circle again, the same story. I hit him again. It helped for some time, then he stopped again. What am I doing wrong? I hit him again...  I don't feel good, hitting him everytime. But he just doesn't listen. Please if anyone's reading this, tell me what I'm doing wrong. I ended lunging when he finally trotted without stopping on that place.

I rode Candy today, in the orchard. I think my riding is getting better. I managed to get my heel in the right position for the whole hour. When I was cantering my right leg went way to forward. Like in old times  I always needed to work a lot on my leg that keeps going forward. But if I managed it once, I'll do it now too. Just exercise... I was "sit troting" today, without stirrups. Yeah, you're right, my legs hurt  I should do more without stirrups, it will improve my leg muscles. In the end we went to 15 minutes "trail" in the forest. Candy was tired, I think she couldn't move more slowly, because she would stop that way  But I had to cool her down. 
I keep reminding myself that I have to keep my hands higher. But I don't see point in that. What's the difference if I keep my hands low (touching the saddle) or high? Oh, and I tried to do the turn around your front legs. It was a disaster. I couldn't remember how I should tell her what to do. Have to check it in the book. 
Candy is such a golden girl


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

24.3.2011: I decided to ride in orchard (this is my round pen  Maybe I'll have a real one once), but then my muscles hurt (we worked way too much at the gym in school (and yeah I know, I don't have physical condition)) so I decided to go to trail. We went in the forest. And yeah, we met some motorcycles, but it was neighbour's boy, so he is used to drive near the horse (he knows he must slow down a bit, not to drive 100miles an hour beside me, like some jerks do...). In the forest Candy was good at first. When we were going further, she was starting to be a little nervous, walking really quickly, but I let her, because if I start to slow her, she gets even more nervous. And she still obeys perfectly if she is doing the nervous quick walk. So I was just leaning on her neck, to go under the branch, and Candy saw some...
...
DEERS!!!
CAN YOU IMAGINE?! 
Three deers were running in the forest, definitly trying to eat my horse!
Of course Candy run away  I don't know who was more frightened-Candy or deers. Well I managed to get my balance, which was hard to do, because I was literally lying on my horse when she scared. She made the 180degrees turn and canter away. But she stoped quickly, when I ohoooo her. Thank god it's not necessary to use reins so much on her, like some other horses need to stop. But she was so nervous after that (I made her turn in the direction that deers came from), that I didn't dare to go to the exit I first wanted to (there are 2 main exits from that forest. Well the one that is down, me and my exfriend always cantered through. So Candy always wants to canter there (but I'm afraid of that exit) and I wanted to try that one this day, but didn't do it. We canter on some hills and she was super good.
Lunged Vriski. We again had problems with troting in one way (the same as always) but he stopped resisting sooner today. I'm happy with him too.

25.3.2011
Noooothing... It windy, so no trails (wind scares my horse, my horse scares me, I scare my horse and I'm on the ground) and my muscles still hurt (even more today, had gym class again) so no orchard (roundpen) riding. I think Vrisk will have a day off too.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I forgot!
I did friendly game for both days 24. and 25. Candy is funny. She protests when I touch her udder (cow kick) and I don't back up and she stands still then. But tense, still... I started to do desentizing with the lunge whip (she is absolutely terrified of it). First day she moved away and then I ohoo and she stopped and came back to me. I didn't do much for the first day, just to show her it won't eat her. The second day she moved away again and I ohoo again, she came to me and then I touched her gently with it and sing to her, so she knows I'm not angry and I won't hit her and that I don't want her to go away. She put her head on my shoulder and she stayed calm. Tense, but she didn't move. She always puts her head on me when something unpleasant is happening. She doesn't like bit and always when I came in her stable with a bridle she comes and puts her head on me, sometimes scratching my shoulders. Guess she knows I stop doing what I'm doing for a little bit, if she does that.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Manca! I enjoyed reading about your horses!! You are funny, too! I know they are doing better because os you; that pony is beautiful and its sad about his feet. Over time they can improve some, I know. How much? You may have to wait and see.... Keep riding and posting!!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you jdw! Thank you so much! 
I'm trying to do my best.
And I love the thought you have written in the signature.  It so much truth in it.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

26.3.2011: I was on the trail today. I was thinking about going in the forest, canter on the meadow and go home, but there were people working there, so I thought I better not go in there, because a tree might fell on my head... And I didn't want to go home so I decided to trot over one pretty big hill. On the top was spilled cow manure. And Candy was the funniest thing to see then  She didn't want to step on the side that was "dirty" and she was making really funny faces, like WTF? We had to go on the road because of this, lol. Guess she thought Vrisk won't love her anymore if she smelled bad  We canter twice (haha, on the meadows, I just love it, but it's impossible to do it when everything is muddy. Still, some owners would have probably kill me if they saw me  But we didn't make any damage to their grass.) We were both tired when we come home. I want to lunge Vrisk today too, maybe I'll go now.
(oh, and I was allowed to clean her udder with hand, when I was brushing her. I will do so whip things today too.)


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I lunged Vriski yesterday (26.3.2011), I think we did better  When he stops on his place I make him to trot, even if it's in the other side. That way he doesn't get his rest (I think that's why he is stoping). And it worked, he was better 
Candy is becoming very good when I'm touching her udder, I did things with rope (I always do, but she is so relaxed with it, so I don't make a big deal of it) and with a whip. It will take a lot of time to be relaxed with a whip. (Let's say 3 weeks at least, that will be *17.4.2011* - I just want to see if I guessed right )
And yeah, I was leading Vrisk on the rope too, he was good, except he wants to bite when we're troting. And I din't have any wood sticks :S Well he was good overall.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

27.3.2011: I rode Candy in the orcard, sitting trot without stirrups and that things... I looked in a book how to do the turn around your front feet and guess what? it worked perfectly  I doubt I ever did it so good. After canter we went on a short trail, up the hill trough a forest. We ended on a nice (very, very nice) meadow  I'm so happy  I could work the eights there and circles, like things I can never do in the orchard because of the lines. I'm going there again as soon as possible  Hope noone will find me 
Didn't lunge Vrisk...


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Hang in there, Manca!! You are working so hard and trying to keep it all together while progressing. It sounds like you are! You are working each day weather allows, and that in itself is progress........


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm trying  And you know the journal actually helps. Often happens that I forget what I was going to work on, or that I just can't remember when Candy had a day off...

28.3.2011
I wanted to go to *the* meadow today, but there were some people working there, so I went back. I wanted to pick the other route, but my neighbours (not in very good relationships anymore) were riding there. Candy would have give me a lot of problems if we went after them, but not with them, so I went to ride on orchard. I was there for few minutes and it started to rain lightly. I didn't want Candy to get warm and sweaty in the rain (afraid she'll get a cold), so I decided to ride bareback. This makes my muscles work even if I only walk. I did some stops without holding reins, practiced turning around her front legs, going back. When I did first I had problems(walking back)! I never have so big problems when I'm doing it in the saddle. I did it again and then it was alright. I lied on her back too, I always do this, I just love that feeling and it makes my back feel so good when she is walking. A massage  Why would we need a masseur if I have Candy? She takes care of my shoulders when she rubs her nose on me and care of my back when I'm riding bareback. 
Then I lunged Vrisk. He is perfect going on one side (when his right leg is inside the circle), troting without problems. But the other side is disaster. He just stops. And if I say "go! don't rest!" he turns around so he has his way and then trots without any problems. It doesn't make any sense to me, he's not lame, and the leg that could (the hoof that is the worst) cause pain to him is the right one, and it's logical to me that when it's inside the circle it is more weight on it, so if he was in pain that direction would be the worst. I came to him in the end and turn him in the direction he doesn't like and run with him. He did it with no problems (ok, he bit once toward me, big deal. I said no and he didn't try again.).
Candy is great with the udder problem (she only lifts her leg when I make the first contact) after that she is actually relaxed. She is interested in all the other things. But mister Whippy is still scary. You should see her, she freezes and looks like a statue


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

29.3.2011
So because it was raining yesterday I couldn't ride in the orchard or on the eadow. I was deciding between short, but really fulofadrenaline trail and a long one with just two places of adrenaline. I decided for the long one (coward! I even argue with myself it's better to go on the long one, because it's really hilly and it will do good to Candy's mucles.) So everything was great. No adrenaline. But in the end I was really close to the trail that I was considering before. So I said, give it a shot, I want to canter (that adrenaline trail is great to canter on, after you passed all the houses, machines and DOGS), and I didn't canter or trot(only in the beggining, when it was flat) because it would be too tiring for Candy. I went on the adrenaline trail. Nothing happened, no dogs, no people...  I cantered and it was absolutely great. But when I went back the dog attack happened. It was (looking from a non-dogafraidhorselook) very beautiful german shepard. Very loud too. And very fast. And he was standing about few meters above us. I ooohoooed before Candy saw him, so she made just one jump. Then the dog already jumped behind us (on the road, he wasn't above us anymore, that means we're saved!), Candy gave him few kicks (she didn't kick him, just at him) so he kept a distance and everything was okay after that. 
I lunged Vriski and he was just an angel today. I didn't need a whip (it was lying on the ground) when he was troting in "his" way and in walk. But in the "horrible" way I needed it, although I didn't have to hit him today  We did some backing up and that stuff in the end too. Good boy. 
Candy is good to with her udder now (didn't even lift her leg in the beggining), with me hitting the ground with a rope, she was better with a lunge whip too, but she is still terrified of it and I'm careful to make slow motions and wait for her to adjust. I was able to touch her belly with it, without her moving away.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

30.3.2011
I didn't ride Candy because she needed a day off. We had a long and tiring trail ride yesterday, and she's been working days before that. (+I want to ride her tomorrow, when the ground won't be muddy anymore and I can go to the meadow.
Vrisk is becoming very good and I'm actually enjoying lunging him. I didn't need whip today and he was good with troting (stopped only twice in that spot). Very good 
Candy is slowly becoming "friend" with a whip. I'm trying to tell her now, that whips don't eat legs, but I don't think she understood me. Well at least she is good with belly now. And udder, rope hitting, everything is just great


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

31.3.2011
I went to the meadow with Candy today, but some people were there so we get back in the orchard. I ride until I didn't feel my legs anymore (but it doesn't take _so_ long...) I tried to not use stirrups in trot, but I can't do it for a long time. When we were cantering, neighbour's dog started to bark at us, and Candy went crazy. She bucked so high, I actually had time to think:"great, I'll fall down because of that **** dog, *again*... And I forgot to put helmet on only today! (I wear it always)" 
BUT. 
I didn't. She bucked only once, so that was a huge plus for me to stay on and I was holding with my legs, because I'm trying to get better on that all the time since I started to write this journal. I was angry though. That **** dog was watching me for a half an hour, and he starts barking and jumping at us, when we start to canter. Ugh... 
I cantered on. Neighbours locked the dog in the house. Everything was great. 
I also did backing up (went great) and turn around (problems in the beggining-I always forgot to but the ourside leg more back). In the end I ride bareback, because Candy was sweaty.
Vriski is a great horse. No whip needed. I'm so very happy with him. Now it will be time to start annoy my neighbours if I could PLEASE call a farrier (he does all of our horses). My neighbours don't care about their horses anymore, they are only worried about money, money, money... And Vrisk's hoofs have to be trimmed so badly  It's been 2 month and a week. That's not good for a hoof ill horse. And neighbours want to do their horses only on 3 month! 
Candy+whip=the same as yesterday


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

1.4.2011:
I went for a trail, although my legs are killing me, because of a gym class. (Have to complain about it: we are doing exercises with skipping rope, I love it, but not in school. Our teacher shows us what to do and then we must repeat. But. I can't repeat the move after watching someone do it. Okay if someone says, lift your leg, I can do it. But if he turns, jumps and I don't know what other stuff, I'm just aaa? What did you do? Which leg? Where to turn? What comes next? So I can do only 2 exercises of total 12.  And one of that teacher taught me today, she obviously saw that I don't get it and she came to show only to me. Everybody else can do it. I can do it now, but only in the direction she showed me. On the other side, I'm lost. I always had huge problems with dance classes and I hated it, and now I have to be some sort of ballerina with a rope in school. Ugh, I hope she won't give grades for this exercise. I have to buy a skipping rope to practice at home. But I really think I'm disabled to repeat after someone else.)
So Candy and trail. I went to the forest and I exited on the exit I'm terrified of, because Candy always went crazy there. Well I was suspicious it was because of Miss E.'s horses (my exfriend, neighbour). Candy was good girl. Nothing about crazyness. We troted and cantered. It was awesome. If only my legs wouldn't have hurt me so much 
I didn't lunge Vrisk or play friendly games with Candy. Have to do it tomorrow.
Flies (mosquitos in fact) are attacking Candy so much... She is "bumpy" all over her body  I started to give her garlic, hope it helps. That sprays don't help a bit. (Okay, for 15mins) Interesting, flies don't attack Vrisk... Why? I don't know, I think it has something to do with stress. Candy is much more nervous horse than Vrisk. Vrisk is like me... What will be it will be. Now lets eat. 
And Candy is: Did you see that? It's gonna eat us! Run, run! (in five minutes Well, maybe it won't eat us... Maybe I should go back there. 
Am do you see that moving thing on the road 200meters away? Is it a human or... a HORSE? It's a horse?! Have to call him! Great, I can't go out of this fence. If I run, maybe I'll find a low spot and jump over.. (2minutes after Oh... It is a human with a baby carriage...
I think that makes her imunne system weaker (than Vrisk' is) and that's why she is more allergic to flies. I may be wrong...
Oh, and I'm mentally preparing myself to contact Miss E. I know I'll have huge problems again. BUT. I. NEED. A. FARRIER! And she thinks it's a waste of money to trim horses hooves on two months. But neither Vrisk or Candy can't go on like this. I'll just lie that Vrisk is lame and he really needs a farrier. I did that the last time too. Because if I don't she says: "Just wait a little..." I'm just waiting when she'll came up with something like:"You don't ride him, so why do you care if he is lame?" I'm going to said something hm... unnice then. 
Miss. E is a girl that own the stable I had my Candy in for half a year. She is a year older than me and in the beggining we were good friends. But in time she lost interest in her two horses. It came so far that she left her gelding cough for so long he has COPD now. It could have been easily prevented. Her horses are out for an hour a day, if they are lucky. Never grazing... I feel sorry for them, I worked with them too, and they are good horses. Shouldn't end like that


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

2.4.2011
I went to the meadow, but people were there. So I was thinking about any other meadows and visit few, but all are seen pretty well and that's not good, because I think I shouldn't ride on other people's fields. I didn't find any good meadows so I went for a bit longer trail. It was great  Candy is a perfect horse for me! :* 
I lunged Vrisk and it took me like minimum possible time. He is a perfect horse too! :* (I don't lunge him long, I don't want to tire him, or work on his condition, I just want him to respect me and he is doing it great!) I did some backing up, turning, troting on a lead (have to work on that, because he tried to bit once). I tried to desentisize him with a big yellow ball  In few month, maybe he will be a football player 
I did friendly games with Candy, she is getting better with whip, it doesn't worry her so much (but still enough to not to be totally relaxed). I was touching her on the legs today (she hates it) and it was pretty good in the end.
I'm seriously thinking about starting to jump next month. And my neighbour wants me to be the first to ride (okay sit) on his young stallion. He is going to brake him next month. I'm a bit afraid because the horse is huge (17,5 hands or even more), and because I doubt the owner knows how to break a horse. I'm afraid that the first day that horse will be on the lunge I'll have to get up on him. The owner loves his horses and the stallion has incredible character (he is sooo nice), but the owner is a little oldfashioned and I don't know if he is educated about breaking a horse.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

3.4.2011
I was already riding today. I went to the meadow and it was free! I rode for some time, but I went home quickly because I was afarid I'll let hoof prints on the ground. I wish so much I could lease that meadow 
Then I rode in orchard. I'm doing on my sitting trot. Candy has big and fast steps when troting and is quite uncomfortable. I'm having a huge problems. In the end I just left sound like ohooo, which sounds like I'm dying  It's funny, I feel better without stirrups when I'm sit trotting. When I have stirrups my legs are pulled way to forward.
I was so tired when I stopped and Candy too. We were both sweaty...
I'll report about other thing later, after I do them.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

When I went to get them from the pasture back to stable, I saw that Vrisk has escaped! He was grazing on neighbours grass! It's not that I care about neighbour's grass, but Vrisk is a laminitic and I'm very careful that he doesn't eat much... Our pasture is almost grassless. So I lunged him after that, to burn at least calories. It lasted longer, because I want to tire him a bit. But he still did excellent!
I hope so much that laminitis won't come back. He couldn't have been grazing for more than half an hour...


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

4.4.2011
I rode Candy in the orchard. I did the slow fast exercise and it went good  And I found out the sitting trot is much more comfortable if I'm not thinking about it. Candy agrees. I don't have anybody to tell me if I'm doing things right, but I can at least look at Candy and tell if she is annoyed or pleased. I work on that and is very helpful in sitting trot. I also did back up and turn around your front feet. When I did it first, she moved before I even gave her command (I only put my weight on one side) and she did it so quickly, so it wasn't a good one. The second time it went good. When I did backing up it was funny  Or not... Depends on at which point you look at it. I gave her command to stop and she stopped. But she wasn't calm and I wanted her to calm down. When 3 seconds passed she started doing something. Like turning around. I made it clear that we aren't doing that and she stopped and started doing something else. I stopped her again. That happened few times and after that she really calmed down. I command a go and we went. Next circle she stopped nicely and I commanded to back up. She did it immediatly, but in third step, she started to go right(still backing up, just not in a straight line). I put my leg more backward and it help. Next time we did it well, but I have to have my leg there...
She was so high spirited today  She did everything so quickly, responded even before I asked. But I'm too slow for her  Well she has a day off tomorrow, this was her fifth day working. 
After I cooled her down it started to rain. It's still raining. So Vrisk had a day off.

It's so windy I'm scared! When I went to feed them the wind was blowing in my direction and I couldn't breath in! I really don't like wind :S


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

5.4.2011
Candy had a day off, I lunged Vris, but more easy... Just walking. Not because he would be lame, but just because I wanted just walk. We did back up and turn around. I brushed him and cleaned his hooves at the pasture with him being free (I do that a lot) but this was the first day he was really  He didn't tried to bite or run away. He was actually enjoying I think.
I did friendly game with Candy and she is getting better with a whip. She starts to trust it slowly


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

6.4.2011
I rode Candy in the orchard, I did LOT of sitting trot, backing up, turning around front legs, slow and fast trot, etc. We were both exhausted  
Didn't do anything with Vrisk or played friendly games. Vrisk escaped from the pasture and I went to get him, but he was for a game Catch me! We were running all over our neighbour's and did a lot of holes in the ground. Finnaly I managed to get him back to the pasture and I went to fix the fence and BUM he was out again. We were running again. I was ****ed off and that didn't help. He just ran faster. I know I shouldn't be mad, but I just couldn't help myself. I was doing so well for this year, not loosing my nerves and then this happened. At least I managed not to hit him. But I knew any lunging or friendly games with Candy wouldn't end good, because I was so mad, nervous and impatient. I left them alone. But I got into a fight with mom, because she was all worried and angry on me, because Vrisk made holes and she said she won't let them outside next day, when I'm in school. And I yelled she has to. Then she started that I'm behaving like she is my slave, etc... I just want my horses out, if I have to go to school! And she cooks watches tv all day long. Then she is the poor one, not my dad who always works outside, although he is retired (mom too) and I, who am going to school and work with horses. And then I should fix the fence the way Vrisk couldn't escape (not that I didn't try for at least 10000times) but I can't do it myself. And she watches tv. Now she doesn't speak (yeah she speaks, but is unable to make normal conversation) because she feels like she is a slave. Oh, poor, poor girl! Ugh, why is she always unsatisfied with everything?!

7.4.2011
Didn't ride Candy because I had to study geography  Didn't do anything at all with my horses, but I was studying in the field with them  Vrisk came every 15minutes, just to check if books are for eating  He would actually eat it, if I allowed him.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

8.4.2011
Rode Candy in the orchard. I made my stirrups longer, to use my legs more and to put my heels into the right position. It helps, because I know immediatly when I'm pushing my heels up. I did a lot of sitting trot. Then I went to the meadow and rode there too  It's so great riding in the circles!  
Vriski was very good when I lunged him and with backing up too. Candy is almost non afraid of the whip now  Tomorrow I'll start poking it behind her (I did it just in front of her till now, so she would accept it).


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

9.4.2011
Didn't do anything. Mom and me were fixing the fence when the neighbours came on their field to plant potato. We are leasing their field (pasture) for free and we went to help them. When we did it, the neighbour asked me if we have hay and it ended that way: I got really good hay for free! So this took the whole day.

10.4.2011
Went on a loooong trail. The first one so long this year. I went to the village called "Behind the peak". So very hilly . It was awesome. We've met so many people (it was a really nice day and everybody was outside) and bicycles and motorcycles and Candy wasn't afraid. We had really good time in canter . When we were going back she was walking so quickly I thought she will fall  She was really in a hurry. A bit lonely.

I forgot to tell. In monday I send a text message to miss E. and she didn't answer. I send another one next day, sounding a bit more rude and she answered: We sure won't have their hooves done for a long time. I called my farrier, told him that and he is coming to do my horses this week  I won't lunge Vriski until he will be trimmed. His hooves don't look good


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

11.4.2011
Didn't do anything. I worked with dad in orchard all the time. 
Farrier is coming tomorrow!   It's been 2 months and half. Poor Vriski  Farrier promised me now that he'll come every 2 months. I'm not on the same termin as miss E. anymore.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

12.4.2011
I rode in the orchard. I work on the same stuff as always: slow fast, sitting trot and the other one when you "stand" in the stirrups (not sure how it's said in english), turn around... It went good. Nothing special. 
The farrier came  Vrisk's hooves are getting better, but not the right one  His bone is rotated too much. I just hope (on work on that) that he won't be in pain. I don't mind that I can't ride him. 
And I decided not to go help my neighbour with his breaking horse. He (and I) should know much more about it before something like that. And the horse is too young (2years) and is not fed properly. I saw him the day before yesterday. Poor little one


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

11.4.2011
12.4.2011
I'M ILL :/
I can't go out. I just escape for some moments to clean their hooves...


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

16.4.2011
I'm stil ill. I was out in the afternoon, though and played a bit with Candy. I had her free (no rope) and do "scary" things with whip. At first she went away but when I called her she stopped and then she acceptes whip well. No problems. 
I hope so much that I could ride tomorrow, but I feel bad now again, and I think I won't be able to.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

19.4.2011
I'm much better, but mom still didn't allow me to ride. But tomorrow i will!  
I played a bit with Candy, started new game-to move away from my touch. It's going okay, but it's still very fresh and I have to use some pressure. 
I spent whole day with them on the field, reading a book, with my cat Little Me in my arms (she came, jumped on me and insisted there)  It was great. The book was a love story and now I'm feeling a bit lonely  It'll pass as soon as I will start to do something.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

20.4.2011
Rode Candy, lunged Vriski. Everything's great  I rode without a bit today and it is fine, Candy obeys with no problems.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

21.4.2011
I was going for a nice long tiring ride in the orchard, although my legs were hurting me even when I was on the ground (from yesterday-did so much without stirrups exercises that I didn't even fell my legs anymore). So todays riding was short. I was doing some trot, but my legs were protesting. So I went on a short trail (bitless!). Candy trotted twice without being asked to (because we were without a bit). She is doing excellent without a bit, but she is more hyper without it... 
Didn't do anything else... Tomorrow is the last day before the holidays!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

22.4.-25.4.2011
Holidays. Buut it's easter and that means a lot of banging(?). People are crazy and it's dangerous being around horses. Candy is so nervous and I have her out as much as I can, because it's worse if she is in the stable and can't run.

26.4.2011
Went on a trail  Met a dog, nothing special. Trotted, cantered. Everything goes so fast. She doesn't like to do things slow...


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

27.4.2011
Went on an extra long trail ride  Over the village called Steepy  Candy was great, we only had some problems with a little cat-alike-dog that was moving so fast and barking all the time. Candy was shoked, I think  And she had few problems walking in the village but we made it. She's great  When we'll be in a bit better condition we'll go further, I found some pretty nice trails over there. 
Did the games with Vrisk. Showed it to mom and then she tried. If she will work on this reguraly it will be ok, but if not it's gonna be a disaster. She was very tense and Vrisk knew it.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

28.4.2011
Didn't ride. It's raining and raining and raining... :S
Mom played with Vrisk again. They are doing a tiny tiny bit better...


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

29.4.2011
I went on a trail, down the hill we sometimes canter on (from the other direction), when we were down Candy turned around and went crazy. She cantered, bucked, etc... I managed to slow her down, we turned and when we came to the same place she did the same thing. 
When she bucked the third time in a row (that's the buck I always fall down), I pulled on the reins hard. I never do that. I hate seeing things like that. But I did it and now I feel horrible.

So she stopped and she was doing that little dance on the spot, didn't want to turn and desperatly wanted to canter and do crazy things. I even couldn't get her to stop completly. She didn't stop dancing. I hopped down and took her in my direction. 

She was walking ok, when we came to the spot she started troting. I made her walk around me. I think we made about 50meters like that. Then she calmed down and I could ride again. 

After awhile the car drove in our direction. She jumped 3meters in the air, turned and cantered away. She doesn't do that to cars! Then she didn't want to pass that spot. Ugh... I went on other hill and trotted up. She stopped and turned because a dog was barking far away. We walked down then again trotted up. Then repeated this for half an hour, until she passed the barking dog. Then she was good.

I think this happened because she wasn't out on the paddock for three days (rain makes mud) and she had a day off yesterday.

It was quite an adrenaline ride 

​


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

30.4.2011
We got some visits, they rode Candy (walk), then I went to trail (very near home). I worked on colecting her and hiils 

Lunged Vrisk, but only walking.


----------

